# What do you do when Your RD goes to jail.



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Dec 26, 2013)

My general rule is to stick around if they will only be away for a few weeks, if they weren't in the wrong or you have important things that belong to them. Like their dog for instance. If it was more than a month I leave means to get a hold of me. That is why I am stuck in Flagler beach right now. Its not so bad. I got housed up, found a temporary job and the weather here is usually great. There is a cold front right now, but its still in the 60-50 degree range, but I had been swimming everyday in the ocean up until two days ago. Surfing here is okay too. I could be stuck in a worse place.
It just made me curious about how others respond to this unfortunate but seemingly inevitable part of traveling. Especially squatting. My poor friend got busted going back to a killer squat we both had been sleeping in, I barely escaped the same fate by going with my gut and stopping to buy a beer I didn't even really want. Thank goodness because they took Penny Lane, our dog, to the human society. I wouldn't have been able to spring her from doggy jail if I had went straight there.
We do not cause property damage or trash squats. We simply sleep in them, carry in carry out. I have never been busted squatting. Its weird being in this situation. I have been arrested while with my friends for vagrancy but we where traveling with a deadline and if they stuck around they would have missed it. I was only going to spend two weeks in jail and I told them to leave without me. What about you guys? Ever been left, asked to be left, left someone, or even stayed?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2013)

hmm. it's never happened to me. if it did, i guess it would depend on the situation. if it was a good friend, i would definitely wait, just as i hope they would wait for me. that is of course within reason (a few weeks, not months). if you're in the can for several months, you're on your own, but i'd be willing to hook back up once you're out.

i'm generally pretty loyal to anyone i travel with, even if i haven't known them for a super long time. so even if it was some kid i just met from stp, i'd wait for em within a certain time limit (weeks).

of course, if they were shitty and annoying and got themselves busted for something, id bounce out without a second thought.


----------



## garytheoldguy (Dec 27, 2013)

This reminds me of how I lost my companion animal Molly. I got busted for an old peripinalia charge in NC and spent only a few days in jail, but when I got out the crew I was travelling with had left town. I searched and searched but couldn't find them. They had my pack and my beloved Molly. Finally I decided to hop out with this cool guy that I had met. As we were rolling along in the DPU we came to a siding and I was in the bathroom. I heard the door open and thought we were busted but when I came out it was my ex-roaddog and my friend Bondz (R.I.P)!!!! We had a short reunion but when I asked about Molly he told me that one of our other travelling companions had housed her up in Ashville. Eventually I got back there and got in contact with the family that had her. But they gave me the runaround so as to not give me my BEST-FRIEND back to me. It still hurts that I don't have her by my side. I could give a shit less about the pack, but I had been with Molly for years. She matters more to me than anything and they just left her with complete strangers.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Dec 27, 2013)

I am not going to take the dog though she is as much mine as his, if we go our separate ways I will talk custody out with him.


----------



## enocifer (Dec 28, 2013)

Gary, that's some sad shit. I hope you get your dog back. Anytime I've gone to jail my roaddog never hung out & waited for me. I wish to fuck they would've.


----------



## landpirate (Dec 28, 2013)

A month is my maximum waiting time for someone in prison. I've done it four times now. I'll send you a postal order for money, I'll write you a letter or three. Hell, I'll even come visit you, but once you're out it's up to you to find me. 

I've waited at at prison gates for friends to be released only to find out they've been transferred or some shit. 

You have to get on with your life really. If you can wait around, do it but if not, they'll find you. They always do eventually.


----------



## slimJack (Dec 30, 2013)

shiiit, im usually locked up wit em


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks you guys. I have just been offered a sweet job traveling that will assure me and penny are safe and happy. he knows how to find me when he gets out.


----------



## Hylyx (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a lone wanderer so far. If I did get a road dog then this is something that we'd talk about before it happened. 
I feel like everyone should do that. It's an ugly possibility, but knowing what to expect from a friend who may have all your stuff or a loved fuzzy family makes it a tiny bit less stressful. 
Hard to go wrong with more communication.


----------



## pigpen (Dec 31, 2013)

the worst is when your friend adopts an agro-ass full grown pit from some dude at a gas station and then gets locked up for over a month the very next fucking day. everyone in the crew of 3 was taking care of a dog already, but we couldn't do preston dirty and the dog ended up being really cool after receiving some much needed love and a couple beatings.

Really though if it's your road dog you should have the decency to wait a couple weeks at least. It's one thing if the cops kick you out of town or some shit but if it's only a couple weeks you should be using your own freedom to gather up some money and shit so when they do get out, they have a party awaiting them. If they're gonna be in a while then leave their shit with someone who will make every reasonable effort to return it to them. Put money on their books if you can.

If the incarcerated person in question is just some kid you met randomly you should still make every reasonable effort to ensure that they'll be reunited with their shit.

Also I feel like it's worthwhile to mention the fact that that there is a difference between "road dog" and someone who you happen to be traveling with for a short period.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks. This isn't the first time this has happened. I just wondered what everyone else does.I am going to have to leave on the 2nd but He knows how to get a hold of me when he gets out.


----------



## linno (Mar 20, 2015)

When I first arrived in nola I sat down with some other travellers and popo rolled up in 20 mins to ticket us all for obstruction. Me and 2 dudes....one dude was carrying his girls pack, cuz she was already locked up and he had a dog.....that dude got locked up for an estimated 10 days.....so me and remaining dude grab his pack his girls pack and his dog planning to carry it all for ten days.... long story short arrested dude ended up spending the night in the hospital due to alcohol detox and was there to greet us in the morning and carry all his shit. I dropped a few items of my own shit carrying his and his girls.....when she got out she was a nasty one and unfortunately Left me feelin kinda regretful about breaking my back over her....
if original 2 dudes had been in same situation....all their shit woulda been fucked without my help to carry it all night fucking everywhere. Oh well hopefully that act put some good in the karma bank. But basically I'm glad I did cuz dude was out in the morning with all his stuff and dog waiting for him and that was nice


----------

